# fglrx - I've tried everything

## skmassey

I just installed gentoo 2007.0 and I'm having problems getting my Radeon 9600xt working with fglrx.

xorg.conf

```

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

# Serial Mouse not detected

#No Synaptics touchpad found

        Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "vbe"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

#       Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

        Option      "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Serial Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "Microsoft"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "PS/2 Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

        Option      "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB Mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

        Option      "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Synaptics"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "event"

        Option      "Device" ""

        Option      "LeftEdge" "1900"

        Option      "RightEdge" "5400"

        Option      "TopEdge" "1900"

        Option      "BottomEdge" "4000"

        Option      "FingerLow" "25"

        Option      "FingerHigh" "30"

        Option      "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option      "MaxTapMove" "220"

        Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option      "MinSpeed" "0.02"

        Option      "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

        Option      "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#

#       ### Available Driver options are:-

#       # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

#       # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

#       BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#       Identifier  "Card0"

#       Driver      "vesa"

#       VendorName  "All"

#       BoardName   "All"

#       Option      "sw_cursor"

        #Option     "hw_cursor"

        #Option     "NoAccel"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "ShadowFB"

        #Option     "UseFBDev"

        #Option     "Rotate"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#       Identifier "Screen0"

#       Device     "Card0"

#       Monitor    "Monitor0"

#       DefaultDepth     24

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     1

#               Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     4

#               #Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     8

#               Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     15

#               Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     16

#               Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     24

#               Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#       EndSubSection

#       SubSection "Display"

#               Depth     32

#               Modes    "1440x900"

#       EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "false"

EndSection

```

```
otto@ottobox:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) fglrx(0): unable to query kernel module - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

```
otto@ottobox:~$ /opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

```
otto@ottobox:~$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

Last edited by skmassey on Mon May 21, 2007 3:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kosmas

Hello,

  As I see there is no driver for fglrx in your xorg.conf. If you have the latest ati-drivers installed you can try the aticonfig configuration script that configures your xorg in order to run X.

  If you run aticonfig witout any parameters it gives you a lot of options to configure your X.

Give it a try.   :Wink: 

----------

## skmassey

The fglrx driver is set to load on the card named "aticonfig-Device[0]".  that is the only active video device.  The output of the xorg log shows that it is loaded, but the "drm" module cannot load.  =\

----------

## joysofpi

Sorry if this is obvious, but did you forget

```
$ modprobe fglrx

$ eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## skmassey

Yeah, I've set all that.

```
otto@ottobox:~$ sudo eselect opengl list

Password:

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

otto@ottobox:~$ 
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *skmassey wrote:*   

> Yeah, I've set all that.
> 
> ```
> otto@ottobox:~$ sudo eselect opengl list
> 
> ...

 

make sure 

```
/usr/src/linux
```

 points to the running kernel

```
uname -r
```

then re-emerge the ati-drivers package ...

----------

## skmassey

```
otto@ottobox:~$ uname -r

2.6.19-gentoo-r5

otto@ottobox:~$ ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2007-05-16 20:31 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

When I re-emerged the drivers I noticed

```
otto@ottobox:~$ sudo emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers

Password:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5  USE="acpi opengl -doc" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5 to /

 * ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run RMD160 ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run SHA1 ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run SHA256 ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86.x86_64.run size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

```

Is that normal for the install?

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Hi,

In your /etc/make.conf, you have:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
```

I think Yes. 

```
eddie@MarieGalante ~ $ eix -I xorg-server
```

--> video_cards_fglrx, dri : are used   :Question: 

----------

## DirtyHairy

What messages do you get in dmesg when you modprobe the module?

----------

## skmassey

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> What messages do you get in dmesg when you modprobe the module?

 

```
[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.32.5 [Dec 12 2006] on minor 0

```

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> In your /etc/make.conf, you have:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

I did not have that set in my make.conf.  I'll try rebuilding the driver when I get off work.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Hi, 

After your modification in /etc/make.conf , you must rebuild before your xorg-server

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

to see new use flag   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
emerge -a --newuse xorg-server
```

I hope help you   :Wink: 

----------

## /carlito

Seems like AIGLX is loading when you start X. This breaks DRI capability with frlrx. Add following to your device section and post results. 

```
Option  "AIGLX" "false"
```

----------

## -iceman-

hi I have the same card and have exactly the same problem. 

During the boot up i notice false to load fglrx. but I after X started, 

fglrx is still loaded. strange !!! indeed.

----------

## MoridinBG

And what to do if 

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

 emerges xorg-1.3.0.0 which is blocked by ati-drivers?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *MoridinBG wrote:*   

> And what to do if 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv xorg-server
> ```
> ...

 

put

```
>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0
```

into /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## Blinkenlichten

Hello there !

I have the same problem + this one :

```

viper@tfsoft-5 ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

```

viper@tfsoft-5 ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

----------

## forsake

try adding 

```
Load "drm"
```

into the Secion "Module"  :Smile: 

----------

## -iceman-

hi, I have the same card and had the same problem.

look at this page it solves all your problem. 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

ice  :Laughing: 

----------

## Blinkenlichten

Thanks, I will rebuild all this again ...

But the most strange (or unknown ) thing to me - that when I started to emerge xorg-server and typed "glxinfo" [while emerging] - I saw there no errors, when xorg-server finished to compile I've typed "glxinfo" - I saw the same <"Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".>

----------

## dmdavis

I had the same problems.  For me, there were two parts.  First, X wouldn't start because it couldn't find the DRM module.  I had to remove DRM support from the kernel (the details of how to do that are in the Gentoo ATI howto).  The key, however, ended up being turning off framebuffer support by removing the "vga=" option from my kernel line in my menu.lst file.  Then, X started up without any problems.

My next problem was the lack of hardware acceleration.  In order to get that working, I had to add to the end of my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "0"

EndSection

```

Once I did those two things, everything worked perfectly.

----------

## korzec

same problem here,  emerging ati-drivers-8.32.5 and older fails and says its cos it cant build drm module,

 additionally xorg will not crash only if it runs default seession with those 3  terminal windows and clock, if i try gnome ,gdm, blackbox it crashes , saying caught signal 11.

 if i use radeon driver (the open one ) it will always crash  ... 2007.0 hates me , tried many things but no luck, ill now try to see if on 2006.1 it will work again... btw i have mobility x700 and  drivers >8.32 hangs display for good > restart needed only colorful strange artifactic image is visible o.o

----------

## Blinkenlichten

I want to install (I mean compile =) ) Gentoo 2007. Does anybody have new Gentoo working properly with ATI drivers ?

----------

## korzec

apparently i can't make it in 2006.1 too . world's gone mad and wth open driver breaks?

----------

## Anarchy

 *skmassey wrote:*   

> I just installed gentoo 2007.0 and I'm having problems getting my Radeon 9600xt working with fglrx.
> 
> 

 

Your card is no longer supported by ati-drivers you must use open sources drivers. Or use an old kernel with an old release of ati-drivers.

----------

## Dragonix

Are you sure? Mine worket at least until 8.35.5 (or s.th. like that)...

Did you already tried the ~x86 ATi drivers? (echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords)

The old 8.32.X don't work with new kernels, afair...

----------

## drvolk

My system freezed when starting X with fglrx 8.35.5 (kernel 2.6.20). When i compile my kernel without highmem support (i have 4GB RAM) then everything works fine with xorg und fglrx (but then i only can us 1GB of 4GB RAM   :Crying or Very sad: 

I already opened a bug report for that.

----------

## DirtyHairy

 *Blinkenlichten wrote:*   

> I want to install (I mean compile =) ) Gentoo 2007. Does anybody have new Gentoo working properly with ATI drivers ?

 

I have the new profile (stable, no global ~x86) running with the fglrx drivers without any problem on a thinkpad T60 (radeon X1300). I'm using the current fglrx version 8.37.something from my local overlay...

----------

## drvolk

@DirtyHairy

How much RAM do you have on your thinkpad ?

I guess that the fglrx driver gets problems if the system has more than 1 GB RAM. Because for that you have to enable the highmem support within the kernel, which in my case then causes fglrx to crash.

----------

## mrbig4545

I had a very similar problem when i had 3g ram, but it didnt show with 1gb, here what that relivant bit of dmesg looked like:

```
Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Checking aperture...

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob CPU 0: aperture @ 5ef8000000 size 64 MB

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring.

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob AGP bridge at 00:00:00

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Aperture from AGP @ f8000000 size 4096 MB (APSIZE 0)

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Aperture too small (0 MB)

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob This costs you 64 MB of RAM

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 4000000

Mar 18 20:00:20 bob Memory: 960664k/1048256k available (2829k kernel code, 87204k reserved, 1548k data, 304k init)

```

in my case it was all fixed by a bios update, so could be worth a try.

Mark

----------

